# Any experience with Blossom Havanese in NY



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Checking out another breeder. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

If you search on Blossom Havanese you will find many posts. Here are a couple:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/84298-advice-breeders-ny.html
http://www.havaneseforum.com/82-introduce-yourself/90394-looking-breeder-ny-area.html

I recommend you read this post so you learn how to assess if a breeder is reputable or not.

Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with Marina Girl, especially if you've seen some of her other posts. Blossom claims to do an annual CERF test for their dogs eyes. No mention of doing the following tests: BAER, Patellas, hips, LCP, heart or thyroid. After reading this forum for the past four years, and knowing what I know now, I would personally run the other way!!


----------

